# Sinfoni Grandioso Opus vs Focal Utopia Be Ultima



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. This is my first post (been lurking for a while and learning as much as I could). I need assistance on speaker choices.

I'm close to finalizing my car audio kit and was set on going all-Sinfoni, as follows:
1. Grandioso Opus Tweeter
2. Grandioso Opus Midrange
3. Grandioso Opus Woofer
4. C250.2SW Subwoofer
5. Prestigio (tweeter)
6. Prestigio (midrange)
7. Prodigio (woofer)
8. Grave (subwoofer)

The local Focal dealer then offered me a good deal on Ultima kit (tweeter, woofer and 8" subwoofers). The Focal/Sinfoni combination would then be as follows:
1. Focal Ultima kit
2. Prestigio (Ultima tweeter)
3. Prodigio (Ultima woofer)
4. Grave X 2 (Grave for each Ultima subwoofer)

I'm confused regarding which kit to get (all-Sinfoni or Focal/Sinfoni combination).

Is the Focal Ultima a better kit than the Sinfoni Grandioso Opus?

Please advise which kit I should take, and why I should take that kit. I have not listened to any of the above kits, and there is absolutely no possibility of having a listening session, unless I fly to another country! 

Cost is not a consideration, and I'm not prepared to consider anything other than the above combinations.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

Sir you have a fantastic problem !!!

I can provide input into the Sinfoni products... I have the following in my Acura:

Grandioso Tweeters,
Grandioso Woofers,
C250.2SW (2),
Prestigio on Tweeters,
Prodigio on Woofers,
Grave on both C250.2SW

So my setup is very similar to what you're proposing... As I understand the Opus are even better than my version....

Sir that's saying something, I am totally in LOVE with my setup... I've owned the Focal Be 3-way in the past.... The Sinfoni set-up just fits my personal taste perfectly. 

This said, I have NO experience with the Focal Ultima kit... 

At this level of product, it really does come down to personal choice and preference. I love a mobile system that sounds CORRECT... as the artist intended... I feel my Sinfoni system provides just that.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

SQ_TSX said:


> Sir you have a fantastic problem !!!
> 
> I can provide input into the Sinfoni products... I have the following in my Acura:
> 
> ...


Thanks SQ-TSX for your input.

Your Acura Sinfoni install looks amazing. I hope my install will look at least half as good. 

The Sinfoni Grandioso is something I have lusted after for a while. I listened to the Focal Utopia Kit No.7 in another car and was impressed, and can only imagine what the Ultima sounds like! 

That's what makes this decision so difficult....


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

With a DSP you should be able to tune either set of top quality speakers like those to sound nearly identical so I would use other criteria in deciding between the two, such as size, power handling, aesthetics, or whatever else is important to you.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

SQ_TSX said:


> Sir you have a fantastic problem !!!


Well said.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1%'er problems lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> 1%'er problems lol.


More like 0.1%'er


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Catalyx said:


> More like 0.1%'er


Truuu. Honestly, at that point I'd just go with what you think will look better in your car

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it the same dealer for both. Are you getting it installed from where you purchase.

If it's a toss up I would go with whatever dealer/ installer and manufacturer offer better customer service.

Heaven forbid there is a problem would one take better care of you after the fact.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Is it the same dealer for both. Are you getting it installed from where you purchase.
> 
> If it's a toss up I would go with whatever dealer/ installer and manufacturer offer better customer service.
> 
> Heaven forbid there is a problem would one take better care of you after the fact.


Very good point.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Is it the same dealer for both. Are you getting it installed from where you purchase.
> 
> If it's a toss up I would go with whatever dealer/ installer and manufacturer offer better customer service.
> 
> Heaven forbid there is a problem would one take better care of you after the fact.


for customer service, id go with sinfoni. never heard anything other than good for their CS. Cant say that for focal


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't mean to be disrespectful to South Africa but do you actually have skilled personnel who can properly implement a $6000 speaker set? I know the rand is weak and allows a lower price point on high end goods..such as Brax and Focal.

But the point is do you have the infrastructure of skilled labor to properly install and tune your car. Here people have atleast 2 to 3 highly reputable shops with in 100kms to go to if not more who have actually installed these speakers multiple times in different cars. I am only saying this as it appears to be a limiting factor and should cause you to re think the install.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Passat said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post (been lurking for a while and learning as much as I could). I need assistance on speaker choices.
> 
> I'm close to finalizing my car audio kit and was set on going all-Sinfoni, as follows:
> 1. Grandioso Opus Tweeter
> ...




Hey from SA as well which part are you from?

I had the kit 7 - for me the best set of speakers I have heard so far - also interested in the Ultimas - I assume you talking to Dez on the Ultimas 

At the Ultimas price point being way more expensive than the kit 7 - one can only imagine and assume the Ultimas are step up which is hard to believe considering the Kit 7 lacked in no department. 

I sold my car which had the Kit 7's inside so I am speaker less right now... Think Scanspeak Revelator and Illuminator combo with Brax amps 

For me it's pointless to go for such high end speakers if the rest of the car isn't up to spec as well...

Who are you using to install them? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Jon225 said:


> Is it the same dealer for both. Are you getting it installed from where you purchase.
> 
> If it's a toss up I would go with whatever dealer/ installer and manufacturer offer better customer service.
> 
> Heaven forbid there is a problem would one take better care of you after the fact.


It's not the same dealer. There is a local dealer for Focal. For Sinfoni, there is no local dealer; I'm talking directly to Sinfoni.

There is a risk associated with whatever option I choose. At the moment, no one has got either Focal Ultima or any Sinfoni products in the country.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Passat said:


> It's not the same dealer. There is a local dealer for Focal. For Sinfoni, there is no local dealer; I'm talking directly to Sinfoni.




Sinfoni from my experience suck in customer care - sent lots of emails and got responses for some and then they just stopped responding. 

The other issue is Sinfoni won't supply you at dealer cost where Focal will... Considering Sinfoni isn't represented here I can't see they won't supply at dealer cost since your not stepping on the local guys toes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

SQ Passat said:


> It's not the same dealer. There is a local dealer for Focal. For Sinfoni, there is no local dealer; I'm talking directly to Sinfoni.


If you get the Sinfoni set, who is installing it? Do you know how long Sinfoni's warranties are?


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

iyamwutiam said:


> Don't mean to be disrespectful to South Africa but do you actually have skilled personnel who can properly implement a $6000 speaker set? I know the rand is weak and allows a lower price point on high end goods..such as Brax and Focal.
> 
> But the point is do you have the infrastructure of skilled labor to properly install and tune your car. Here people have atleast 2 to 3 highly reputable shops with in 100kms to go to if not more who have actually installed these speakers multiple times in different cars. I am only saying this as it appears to be a limiting factor and should cause you to re think the install.


We do have skilled personnel who can install audio products; very few I might add. There is no installer who is experienced in installing the products I'm considering, as no one has ever bought them in the country.


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Hey from SA as well which part are you from?
> 
> I had the kit 7 - for me the best set of speakers I have heard so far - also interested in the Ultimas - I assume you talking to Dez on the Ultimas
> 
> ...


I'm in Johannesburg. Yes, I am talking to Des about the Ultima Kit. Brax was my second choice of amp, but the service I got from the local distributor was unsatisfactory. It was only after I complained to Audiotech Fischer that I got a response from him. Even then, the response has been very slow. I'm still waiting on quotes for some products - three weeks later. That makes me nervous about customer service going forward.

The installer is experienced and quite good (unfortunately can't reveal name due to some politics). He has installed Focal Kit No.7, Mosconi, Audison, Rockford, and JL Audio systems I have seen and heard. He's also had training in the US on installs, which are evident in his workmanship.

Regarding the car, anything that will be required for the install will be catered for.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Passat said:


> I'm in Johannesburg. Yes, I am talking to Des about the Ultima Kit. Brax was my second choice of amp, but the service I got from the local distributor was unsatisfactory. It was only after I complained to Audiotech Fischer that I got a response from him. Even then, the response has been very slow. I'm still waiting on quotes for some products - three weeks later. That makes me nervous about customer service going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok so your going with Manny - that wasn't hard to figure out.. Lol. 

I assume you spoke to Grid about the Brax? 

I too have been on there case for a while took them 2 weeks to generate an invoice... But it's done I paid 50% and they said it will be sent via DHL on Monday so hopefully next week sometime

What's your amp choices - you said Brax was 2nd what's your first? HU? DSP? What car is it going into? 

Where is Joburg? I am in Fourways...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Sinfoni from my experience suck in customer care - sent lots of emails and got responses for some and then they just stopped responding.
> 
> The other issue is Sinfoni won't supply you at dealer cost where Focal will... Considering Sinfoni isn't represented here I can't see they won't supply at dealer cost since your not stepping on the local guys toes...
> 
> ...


I have had nothing but good service from both Focal and Sinfoni, so I can't fault either one so far. In terms of cost, both have offered me good deals on equipment. I don't know what the dealer costs are, but the prices I have been offered are quite attractive.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Passat said:


> I have had nothing but good service from both Focal and Sinfoni, so I can't fault either one so far. In terms of cost, both have offered me good deals on equipment. I don't know what the dealer costs are, but the prices I have been offered are quite attractive.




Who are you dealing with at Sinfoni? I tried to deal with Emilio and it was like pulling teeth - I just gave up..

Besides there are Sinfoni dealers on the forum so you could always deal through them..

For the money Brax fits the bill - it's expensive for SA but relatively good value compared to overseas.

Dez makes a plan and compared to overseas pricing it's also good value..

Haven't heard any Sinfoni speakers so I can't comment on them - but I am sure they good as well

Have you looked at Micro Precision? I can get you a set of 3 way Z studios for $5000 - one of the guys here on this thread has a set for sale.. Very good seller 

That's an option as well.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Ok so your going with Manny - that wasn't hard to figure out.. Lol.
> 
> I assume you spoke to Grid about the Brax?
> 
> ...


You must be a soothsayer to figure out my installer, lol!

I have been speaking to Grid about Brax. My amp choices in sequence were - Sinfoni, Brax, TRU Billet, Audison Thesis, Mosconi Zero / A-Class.

The HU/DSP will be Pioneer P99. The car is a VW Passat.

I'm in Naturena, in the south.


----------



## SQ Passat (Apr 25, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Who are you dealing with at Sinfoni? I tried to deal with Emilio and it was like pulling teeth - I just gave up..
> 
> Besides there are Sinfoni dealers on the forum so you could always deal through them..
> 
> ...


I'm dealing with Roberto Marcolini, the Export Manager, who has been fantastic.

I agree, Brax is good value, but dealing with Grid makes me nervous. I'll be interested to hear how your order is sorted (maybe I might reconsider Brax). 

Des has been absolutely great and has offered me loads of advise, not just try to sell products. Irrespective of my decision, I'll still deal with Des going forward. Des recommended Audison Thesis to partner the Ultimas. While they might be good amps, I don't like the look of the Thesis (the Sinfoni, Brax and Mosconi look better in my opinion).

I have heard of Micro Precision, but have not researched it at all. Maybe in my next install, but for now, I'm not considering it.


----------



## Emi90 (Aug 21, 2015)

Elektra said:


> Who are you dealing with at Sinfoni? I tried to deal with Emilio and it was like pulling teeth - I just gave up..
> 
> Besides there are Sinfoni dealers on the forum so you could always deal through them..
> 
> ...


who is the owner of that mp z studios?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Passat said:


> I'm dealing with Roberto Marcolini, the Export Manager, who has been fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For me Brax first Sinfoni and HV Venti next... I like the footprint of the Brax - not that big. I reckon Ultimas if you can swing it personally.

According to Grid I'll get them next week - ordered a MX2 and MX4... So let's see...

Whattsapp me 0825561655..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Emi90 said:


> who is the owner of that mp z studios?




Iyamwutiam....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SQ Passat said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post (been lurking for a while and learning as much as I could). I need assistance on speaker choices.
> 
> I'm close to finalizing my car audio kit and was set on going all-Sinfoni, as follows:
> 1. Grandioso Opus Tweeter
> ...




Will u adapt me? It would be Sinfoni for me!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

gumbeelee said:


> Will u adapt me? It would be Sinfoni for me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




What's the pricing - I don't know what we dealing with as a comparison


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Elektra said:


> What's the pricing - I don't know what we dealing with as a comparison
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What pricing, for the sinfoni? Its up in the tens of thousands for all of that sinfoni goodness. Exspensive to say the least!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Elektra said:


> Who are you dealing with at Sinfoni? I tried to deal with Emilio and it was like pulling teeth - I just gave up..
> 
> Besides there are Sinfoni dealers on the forum so you could always deal through them..


 I find this unbelievably difficult to understand.. Emilios is a wonderful representative of any product that he distributes. He has nothing but praises from loads of guys on this forum and several others. He was just as good representing Dynaudio when he did that. I would think there would be an issue with him distributing product to you in South Africa but could not swear by it.

I also don't believe Sinfoni promotes " distribution or sales " of new gear on forums.

Sinfoni is wonderful gear by all means, amps and speakers alike and the current rep Emilios as well as the previous rep Jeremy have both become good friends do too their character and compassion for the hobby.

Just my .02


----------

